# An AWESOME IRAQ VETERANS FISHING TRIP,AND A BIG GAL BUSTED!! 5-10



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to hang out with these 3 awesome guys that were fresh out of IRAQ. I donate these fishing trips to these guys because it's just the least I can do. 1 of these guys had brain damage and deaf in one ear from enemy rockets "Jason", the other also with brain damage from a road side bomb "Justin. "Kyle" was the youngest of the 3 with no injuries, a quiet suttle guy and nice as could be, well all of em were super nice. Guys..... all 3 of these guys have to go back to IRAQ in February "unbelievable" aint it..... I believe we all had the time of our lives "Saturday" unfortuantely it was the worst day this year for me being able to produce fish for guests,,,, WE WORKED OUR TAILS OFF for what we had, but along that we were having a blast. Everyone stayed busy though with the numerous amount of small redfish and schoolie trout to keep us all occupied. I did bust one beauty that went 28" and and just a touch over 8 lbs that was released back into the waters of West Matty, thats right guys ,, West is where she was caught, just unusual for me to catch a fish of this quality in West.. I'd given anything for one of those fellas to have hung her, bt you shoulda heard the commotion out of everyone when she was brought up,,,, the guys just loved it!!!! Well after the day was winding down I was invited over to Jason's Moms place in Matagorda to have Margaritas and Fish! Woo Hoo it was a great time shooting the bull and lappin those Magaritas down like they were water,lol... His mom called all 3 of the guys inside for a moment, and when they came out they gave me this wonderful appreciation certificate and hat all embroderied with there unit logos and numbers. God I felt teared up after that and almost didnt hold it back, but did, just barely,, lol... I Tip my hat off to all the vets.. Jason, your the man for organizing all this and hope to get with you guys sooon, lets do it again!!!!Tight Lines


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats awesome. Doing for other people is what life is all about. Good job!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Great job man, I'm sure that's a day those men will never forget.


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

That is awesome. My son is in the Army and their releasing him on a medical discharge because of his foot, but yet these guys with seemingly worst injuries are going back. Doesn't make since. I appreciate all that they do. And you too. Ron


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have been telling everyone I knew what a fine gentalman you are thanks a ton for the support of our brothers in arms.Hollis you are the best and congratulations on 1 hell of a big trout and thanks for the support of our troops here is some serious green to ya my friend.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Way to go Hollis !


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Good job Hollis. Makes all of us even more proud of you and them.....


----------



## gunreelfish (May 7, 2006)

That is what it is all about. Thanks Hollis for doing that for our Soldiers and Veterans. Hey Alyssa caught her first 10# redfish it was a pig. You are doing a awesome thing!!
David


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Way to go Capt. Hollis!!!! That was great of you to do this for these guys out there fighting for what we have here at home. Hats off to you Brothers. May God be with them when they have to go back. 
I talked with Capt. Hollis today and he was pumped up about this trip and was very proud to be part of this and told me this is one of the funniest trips he has had. Thanks Capt. for what you are doing and I cant wait to help out on one of these trips one day soon. You are a heck of a guy and glad to call you a freind.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Yer the best Capt.


Hope you told the guys about 2cool so they can see this and read my thanks to all of them for a job well done. Noone deserves this more than our heroes in the military.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

good job thanks to you and the guys for their service.


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

i salute all of you, for what you have done for our country.keep up the great work capt.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Our hats off to you Capt ! You are a proud American that like to share the wealth the the armed forces.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

texasrhino said:


> That is awesome. My son is in the Army and their releasing him on a medical discharge because of his foot, but yet these guys with seemingly worst injuries are going back. Doesn't make since. I appreciate all that they do. And you too. Ron


 doesnt make sense to there Mother either!!!By any means are these guys slow, the injuries did not affect there motor skills, speech, etc. which is why they are going back,, They are just plain tough, and have very important jobs over there..


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Hollis, great job your a good man !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> Hollis, great job your a good man !!!!!!!!!


 Yes sir Dave,, Love those rods,,,, They are the best and thank you for supporting me bro !!! Anyone need a great rod, contact this guy!!!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Been there done that, great rod!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That was a great report Capt.. Crazy thing is that most our guys want to go back, the most dedicated and finest military in the world, bar none.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

thats is sweet


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*your the man*

way to go capt. GOD BLESS you and your family and GOD BLESS THE USA

Darrell


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

You Sir are and fine upstanding American and I take my hat off to you and yours. As a retired Army soldier I thank what you are doing is great. If you need any help please call me. Cajun Bob (979)415-4739 www.takeasoldierfishing.com. 
God bless you


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Super!


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Now that's a great story!


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*Not about catching*

For those guys it was not aabout catching, it was that someone cared enough about taking them fishing. God bless you and the other guides that do this, this is one (or acts of this nature) of the great things that has come out of this conflict, that prople have treated the soldier with respect when he comes home. a GREAT improvement over previous times.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! We did not ever worry about catching, all we worried about was that there were only so many hours in that day and it went by too fast..


canman said:


> For those guys it was not aabout catching, it was that someone cared enough about taking them fishing. God bless you and the other guides that do this, this is one (or acts of this nature) of the great things that has come out of this conflict, that prople have treated the soldier with respect when he comes home. a GREAT improvement over previous times.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

that is cool....just plain cool....


i needed this boost today.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, what canman said. Thanks for doing that. Thanks for those 3 and all the servicemen in our country. Godbless!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice your the man!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*great job!*

good job capn! and a big SALUTE to the men and women in uniform!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Way to go Capt! Green to ya! God Bless our Troops!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good job CPT!!!!


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job Capt. Hollis........god bless to those soldiers going back.


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

*Great Job*

Very nice Capt Hollis! U D Man!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Good job hollis, good to see your doing well. talk to you soon.


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

Captain Hollis,


What you are doing represents the actions of a great American, and a fine sportsman. You definitely have the gift of exhortation. What you give out and do for others will come back to you because men will pour it into your bosum full measure, shaken together and packed down.

Thanks to all our service men and women for their sacrifices in behalf of America. I salute you. Your children shall rise up and call you blessed.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Great job Hollis. Nice fish an that's a awsome looking award.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

You are awesome for doing this.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Capt. good job.
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Just some more photos of us......


----------

